# Cockatiel behaviour?



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello! I've had balders for a week and a half now (he's 12 weeks). I'm relatively new to birds but I have had my two parrotlets for coming close to a year.

He (i'm assuming as always) looks as though he's displaying for me? I've attatched a video, sorry about my video skills, of what he's doing. He does it about once or twice a day. It looks like he's losing his balance at first but I'm sure you'll recognise he's not lol He did a little more when I wiggled my fingers at him.

YouTube - 005

He does the 'love heart' wings thing a lot, my parrotlets don't do that so i'm not sure if it's a behaviour or he's just stretching. He does the birdy stretch wing and foot but parrotlets do that to. I have 'Parrots for dummies' but as it spans all parrots the information isn't that concentrated.

I'll have to invest in a cockatiel book, any reccomendations?

Thanks


----------



## averyjoan (Mar 15, 2009)

there is something frightening the bird have you got something flapping about or a bad draft somewhere near the cage birds do not like flapping or wind or trees moving near the cage what about something in the cage that is moving about with the wind aviary joan


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya, no not at all. No sudden noises or draughts or anything different from the norm. He does it quite a lot seemingly for no reason as he doesn't seem to be looking at anything in parrticular??


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww he just displying for you ..hes just a little babbie to...

heres a link for you ..its near the bottom..you will see it....

Cockatiels Behavior, Normal Cockatiel Behavior, Why Do Cockaties slam toys,grind beaks, wag tails,shake head,raise and lower their crests, hang upside down,sleep on one foot.Interpreting a Cockatiel's Behavior, Explaining a Cockatiel's Behavior.Why d


----------

